# Exceptional MAs



## belldandy13 (Jul 24, 2007)

I wanted to mention a MA who went out of her way to help me even though she was SUPER BUSY.  Her name is Helen, she's of asian decent and she works at the Metrotown Mall MAC store in Burnaby, BC.  I wanted to know what Girlie would look like on me and she recommended using by Jupiter and Lovestone with it.  She even applied it for me so I could see how it looked like!

I also asked her about her makeup cuz it looked so pretty and she actually taught me how to do it.  She also gave me her card and wrote down some prices for MU lessons if I wanted it.  All the while she was going back & forth helping other people.  She was just so great I had to recommend her!

I usually get snubbed by MAs because I look young and I guess they don't think I'll spend a lot of money or something because even though I stare them right in the eyes holding 3 e/s in my hand, they'll quickly look away and help the next person who walks in!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you have any honorable mentions when it comes to great MAs?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't remember names, but I just want to thank Katrina at the MAC counter in Nordstrom at Columbia Mall in Columbia, MD. Then I want to thank all the MA's at the MAC Store in Columbia Mall because they are always so nice and helpful. I will give an honorable mention to the MAC Counter at Nordtrom in the Annapolis Mall in Annapolis, MD. Last but not least, I want to thank the MA at the MAC Store in the King of Prussia Mall in Pennsylvania. I'm sorry I can't remember her name, but she was fantastic. God bless all of the hardworking MAC MA's around the US and world.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2007)

Ever since I have been into MAC I had had one MA that has gone out of her way to help me, call me when new collections come out, and even saved postcards for me.  

Her name is Linda and she used to work at Bel-Square in Bellevue, WA and then she transfered to the freestanding MAC store in U-Village.  

On Friday I went to the freestanding store in Seattle to get my flashtronic stuff and found out that she is no longer working at MAC!  It made me so sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another MA there told me that she had got another job.  She was my favorite!  Such a sad, sad day!


----------



## enviable (Jul 24, 2007)

belldandy: is that the mac in the bay or the freestanding one?


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 24, 2007)

most of MA's that help me are not rude nor super helpful. 

but i try to go to MAC when one of my fave MA's is there, Sammie. lol, my fave MA, ill myspace her, asking when she works. I love her to death, when i started buying/wearing makeup, she made me feel so comfortable going to there. and she is so helpful in what looks good on me and what is a must buy and what is a waste of money. 

ive only been ignored a few times at MAC. its been at counters/stores i dont frequent. idk why they ignore me but whatever, ill go spend the money at coach!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 24, 2007)

I write the company if I come across someone/a store who does very well. Companies have always been very happy to hear positive feedback, and I imagine the MAs have been, too


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 24, 2007)

I went to MAC one time and my mom made an appt for me to get a makeover and the guy who did my makeup was really good and he showed me how to do it and even made me a little face chart with the colors he used and showed me how to do it!

Other than that, the MAC store near me tends to be sort of snobby. Idk maybe its the fact that I'm younger, but they sort of ignore me and will go straight to someone else like the topic starter said. I dont usually go to MAC because of it :/


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enviable* 

 
_belldandy: is that the mac in the bay or the freestanding one?_

 
it's the freestanding one!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

Usually they're great... occasionally I'll get someone who's a bit*h!!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 24, 2007)

most that i get are super sweet!
but i do admit if u need help u need to go and ask...
i had this one guy from mac store on bloor said thank you for being beautiful in korean and i thought it was sweet. i love when ppl try to say something to me in korean. it makes me feel good that i'm korean


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

I love my Somerset Collection MAs.  They are all grrreat!!!


----------



## jenii (Jul 24, 2007)

There was one MA who was my favorite. Sabrina. She worked at the Nordstrom MAC counter in Westside Pavilion (which is in L.A.). Not only did she do more tasteful makeup than the other people there, but she was very kind and helpful.

I don't think she works there anymore, because I haven't seen her. I miss her. I actually don't shop that counter anymore because she isn't there when I go. I'll B2M things occasionally, but if I wanna buy something, I do it online.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 24, 2007)

Location: MAC -  Short Hills Mall, Short Hills NJ
MA- Vicki
Reason: I love her, she always smiles, never treats me like i'm stupid. I get personalized attention and she NEVER tries to force me into something thats not right or I dont want.. She's always personable, kind and answers questions. If she's not sure, she'll tell you she's not, and go find out! Whats not to LOVE about her!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I write the company if I come across someone/a store who does very well. Companies have always been very happy to hear positive feedback, and I imagine the MAs have been, too_

 
This is one of the best things you can do when it comes to being a customer. I'm a big fan of writing complimentary letters as well as complaints. You can't fix what you don't know is broken, but you also can't reward what you don't know is exceptional. 

I've had generally very good experiences with MAs. I spend a lot of money in MAC, so if I feel I am not being treated well, I simply ask to see a manager and tell them I'd prefer to be helped by someone else.


----------



## sitasati (Jul 25, 2007)

I sometimes feel like they push products. But most of the time they are okay.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jul 25, 2007)

I have had some great service with friendly ma that have extensive product knowledge and listen to what u r looking for, BUT I have also had some real b*tches that act nasty. The nicer ones I usually bulid a great repore with are the ones I go back to. The other ones that act like they can't be so bothered are the snotty and need to know it's just retail. I don't care how much u make ur not going to go outside to your bmw 750 and drive off. Some ppl just need a reality check in general


----------



## Bianca (Jul 25, 2007)

Last time I went to MAC, there was no one there and there were 2 ma's talking together and I was standing there with a lipstick and they ignored me. When I asked: CAN YOU HELP ME? He walked with me to let me pay for the lipstick, but they kept on talking even while I was paying for it. He didn't even look me in the eye, but kept looking at his colleague. He said a quick goodbye when I left and then ran right back to his collague. And it was not something important they were talking about, they were gossiping about a colleague. How rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lara (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_Do you have any honorable mentions when it comes to great MAs?_

 
This is a thread about *exceptional MAC MAs* - there are a hundred other threads to bitch about MAC MAs, so please keep the whining out of this particular thread and express a positive attitude for once.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

Last weekend I went to MAC to get a single MSF. Going on weekends in the afternoon is dumb, because it's crowded. However, the MA took time to help me select and didn't pressure me to buy anything more than that one MSF. Three cheers to him!

Sephora's staff has always taken the time to greet me and offer help, no matter how busy they are.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_most of MA's that help me are not rude nor super helpful. 

ive only been ignored a few times at MAC. its been at counters/stores i dont frequent. idk why they ignore me but whatever, ill go spend the money at coach!_

 
AMEN!! I love Coach!! lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I sometimes feel like they push products. But most of the time they are okay._

 
I've noticed that they seem to push products when I go to a MAC counter rather than to a freestanding store. 
I've had good and bad experiences with MAC MA's but mostly good. 7 months ago I lived in Clarksville, TN and my friend and I would take trips to Nashville (which really isn't that far) to go to the freestanding MAC store at Green Hills Mall. I LOVE them there!! They are absolutely amazing. One girl began to recognize me because of my way of going shopping there. Before I leave the house I make a list of everything that I want to look at and swatch. Everytime I've walked in there, I've always been greeted and asked if I needed any help. I tell them that I'm just looking and they'll see the list in my hands. They'll let me look through my list while working with other customers (which I don't mind at all cause I can take a long time doing swatches), but during the time I'm there they still always make eye contact with me and check in on me occasionally to see if I need any help or just to spark up a small conversation. They are by far, my favorite MAC store. 
When my husband and I moved to Fort Bragg, NC (where I am now), I had to come to the shock that there are no freestanding stores in NC (appalling I know!!). There is however, a MAC counter at the Belk store which is only about 5 miles away from where I live (a lot closer than 50-60 from clarksville to nashville). One of the girls at the counter was very sweet and very helpful but the other one was a complete dits at times. However, since I've frequented the counter, she's started to recognize me and I think she's realized that I know more about MAC makeup than she thought I knew, and I've actually began enjoying going to the counter there. Granted they don't have stuff like the pallettes or the pan eyeshadows, but it's not like I don't visit Clarksville very often or anything. Anyhoo, the biggest difference I've noticed between the freestanding store and the counters, is that it seems like they try to push the products more at the counters than they do at the stand-alone stores. Maybe its just cause the MAs at the stand-alone store already know who I am but that's how it seems.


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 25, 2007)

I voted mostly their GREAT!

Hats off to Wendy and Erica at the MAC store in Somerset Mall in Troy Michigan!  They are AMAZING!   They make shopping for MAC so much FUN!!!!  So friendly, so helpful, they show and teach you everything!  They DO NOT push products, in fact, they try to save you money with getting things you need to get the look you want, without spending more. They are amazing!

Now, they do have 1 guy that works there, didnt catch his name....he was SO RUDE, not only to me, but to several other women, and actually stopped helping one lady to go chat with his friends!  terrible!  No worries tho, Erica came over and took care of several of us, all at once....she made it so fun....none of us knew each other and yet we were all drooling and acting like giddy girls over the MAC, complementing  each other on our choices, and sharing what colors we loved! I LOVE my MAC store....its the best place in the world! LOL


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Last weekend I went to MAC to get a single MSF. Going on weekends in the afternoon is dumb, because it's crowded. However, the MA took time to help me select and didn't pressure me to buy anything more than that one MSF. Three cheers to him!

Sephora's staff has always taken the time to greet me and offer help, no matter how busy they are._

 

I agree about Sephora...they have always been very helpful!


----------



## styrch (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

  I write the company if I come across someone/a store who does very well. Companies have always been very happy to hear positive feedback, and I imagine the MAs have been, too  
 
I've been doing the same thing lately. I'm hoping I'll pick up giving feedback as a post-shopping tradition.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 25, 2007)

all of the MA's in Macy's in rivergate, tn are amazing!
alicia, beth, katie-laine, and olga. 
they like to chitchat about everything...resulting in me spending three hours at a time there. beth, who is the manager, even offered to give me some of her old makeup. i have gone in there crying before and they make me feel better...

they are amazing.


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 25, 2007)

awww...great story


----------



## SuzyCutie (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to give a shout out to the MA's at the South Portland Maine Macy's-they are ALL wonderful,however enabling,lol.I've NEVER run into anyone there who isn't extremely gracious.


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 26, 2007)

it's good to know that there are exceptional MAs & give recognition to the great MAs out there!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2007)

Whenever I go to the freestanding store downtown, there's always the same guy helping me and he's always really friendly and gets the stuff for me quickly and doesn't push stuff on me. He just greets me and then leaves me alone. He's the best MA there by far.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 26, 2007)

My favorite MA is named Jon, and he works at the MAC counter at Nordstrom. Last November, I asked if they had "that teal eye shadow from Lure" and he knew exactly what I meant. They didn't have any, so hopped on the phone and got it shipped in from across the country at another Nordstrom. He had them send it to his counter, instead of my house, so that I wouldn't have to pay shipping. He called me to let me know they were there, and when I came in, there were two. One that I ordered, and another just in case I fell in love with it. I bought both of them! He's really nice and cheery too.

I also like Kandy, from my MAC Store. She'll hold thing for me, for a few days, and all the other MAs only hold for a day. Plus she's really sweet.


----------



## Bernadette (Jul 26, 2007)

It's great to hear about so many great MAC MA's out there. I can't tell you how awesome it would be if you all took the time to send an e-mail to the company complimenting these artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_There was one MA who was my favorite. Sabrina. She worked at the Nordstrom MAC counter in Westside Pavilion (which is in L.A.). Not only did she do more tasteful makeup than the other people there, but she was very kind and helpful.

I don't think she works there anymore, because I haven't seen her. I miss her. I actually don't shop that counter anymore because she isn't there when I go. I'll B2M things occasionally, but if I wanna buy something, I do it online._

 
There is actually a Sabrina that works at the new(ish) freestanding store in the Westfield on Topanga Canyon. She's super nice &very very helpful.  Perhaps she could have transfered? I saw her for the first time about a month or so ago &she's been there everytime I have gone since.

Actually, if I can help it, that is the ONLY MAC I will go to anymore because I always get wonderful service there. Three MAs in particular - Rachel, Sabrina, &Courtney - are always eager to help you the moment you walk in. Its hardly ever busy in there (perhaps because they also have a rather large counter in the Nordy's in the same mall). But its great because everyone there knows their stuff! I feel comfortable asking questions, knowing they are giving me good advice because they seem very educated with the products they sell. Every time I go in &get great service, I ask to fill out a comment card (all the freestandings at least should have these on hand). I think good workers should be recognized!

On the other hand, there is one Nordy's counter I avoid at all costs because I've always gotten the WORST service. Not to mention the MAs there seem like standard retail employees &never know the products. Last time I went, I knew way more than the MA who was helping me. I was asking her help with something &she just looked completely dumbfounded. But when she was ringing me up, she tried to get me to apply for the Nordstrom credit card about 5 times.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 27, 2007)

The best MA at the Bay in St. Catharines in Tamara, hands down. In my opinion, she's not the typical "MAC MA".. that girl is truly obsessed with MAC and so happy to be working there! That store is actually relatively good as far as MAs go. But Tamara is definitely the best, she's such a sweetheart and always makes time for every customer standing around to be helped, even when she's the only one working, AND is doing a makeover! (One of her co-workers tried, unsuccessfully, to ignore me last week when she was the only one working and she was doing a makeover.. but damnit, I wanted that Northern Light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rosquared (Jul 27, 2007)

i've been shopping at mac for years now and i can only recall one experience that was awesome.  i get a lot of canned compliments and u can really tell when someone's not sincere.  anyway.. this one time, i got a manager at the counter at the arcadia, ca nordies.  i forgot her name, but she seemed to be filipina, maybe.. and she was SUPER sweet and nice and took her time even tho it was at the nordies trend show and was really busy.  she even gave me a sample of the lippie i wanted to wear on my date that night and then she went ahead and called the nordies near my office so i could pick up the full l/s  next time i went to work.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite MA of all time is Shirley at MAC in Fair Oaks Mall in Fairfax, VA. She has been such a doll whenever I've needed stuff from there! She's so cute and tiny and she can rock cat eyes like no other!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 28, 2007)

I went to the Macy's Mac counter and one of the MA's offered me free sample pigments... I asked, "Do I have to buy anything?"  She replied, "oh no" and I bought a lip gelee.. very great service!!


----------



## jenNpaci (Jul 29, 2007)

one of my favorite MA's used to work at the Edison Mall in Fort Myers, FL.  His name was Jared and he was just amazing.  He did my make up for me all though high school and when I was sick and my mom went and picked up my prom dress, he saw her in the mall and called her over to the counter and picked out make up that would compliment my dress as well as sent some instructions as to how to use it.  He later moved to Jacksonville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have only seen him once or twice since then but he's a sweetie!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 30, 2007)

awww what a sweetheart!


----------



## acidtongue (Jul 30, 2007)

I live in Chicago so I've been to several different counters but my favorite counter is in Macy's in Aurora, IL. I'd rather go out of my way to go here than one of the counters closer to me, it's the only one where I've constantly gotten exceptional service. Everytime I've been there the MA's have been pleasant & chatty, not the least bit snobbish or pushy. Even when they're busy, they still manage to be more than helpful and you never get that feeling like you're being ignored. To me, this is what all the counters should be like.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Sad to say, but I've had better and friendlier service at a free standing MAC then at the counters in department stores or malls.  There is one MA who is uber nice and friendly by the name of David at the MAC Pro store in San Francisco.


----------



## JGmac (Jul 30, 2007)

I've only been to a store a very few amount of times, but I had just an amazing experience with Shana at the Oakbrook store.  She let me browse as long as I wanted, then was helpful as soon as I asked her questions.  Very sweet and patient, and just all around wonderful.  I plan on going back if possible!


----------



## Katura (Jul 31, 2007)

I love hearing about happy helpful MA's!!! I love knowing that me enjoying my job, being friendly and accomodating and enjoying helping everyone out at the counter  gets remembered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You gals should def write to MAC and let them know that they are doing awesome!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

Where: 
Pembroke Lakes Mall, Pembroke Pines, FL

Names: 
Patricia and Amy (the blonde one)

Why:
They are always so friendly no matter how busy.  They never talk me into buying anything without trying it first to make sure I like it.  Even if they are so busy they still help me try things on.  They give great advice and keep me updated about new events.  They even take my number to call me when certain things are coming in or are happening.  They never accidentally give me the wrong item.  And they always remember me.  I LOVE them.  They make going to the MAC counter a dream.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2007)

I have always met the best MA's at my freestanding MAC store.  Super sweet and helpful.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 2, 2007)

I have found that the MUAs at the freestanding store in Ala Moana ignored me,and I really had to work to get attention for a rather long list of products I wanted to buy.....I have had much better service at Macy's in Aiea, and the best service at Macy's in Waikiki-someone showed me a new tip. The assistants in Macy's in different parts of Honolulu where more personable. I was in Philly and visited the center city freestanding store and the MUAs were very friendly.


----------



## mello (Aug 2, 2007)

A few months ago I visited the MAC counter in the Bay, and I got really good service from this one MA. He was really friendly and patient with me, as I wasn't sure what I wanted. He even suggested some colors and combinations that would be good for my skin tone and for the summer. I asked him _a lot_ of questions and he was really good with answering me. One question I asked was about creating a smokey eye, and he sat me down and actually did the look on my eyes and explained what he was doing etc. All the while he was giving me advice on working at makeup counters, how to get experience, what to put on my resume etc. because I had expressed interest in applying. Seriously, he was awesome.


----------



## sissypooh (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi  to all!

I am a MAC Artist in Durham, NC, and I just want to let you guys know, that whatever experience you have at a MAC, good or bad, please let the customer service peeps at MAC know.  We really need the feedback, so maybe the next time you go in, things may be different if you had a bad experience or even better than the last b/c you had a good experience!  All you need to do is go to the mac website and leave a note in the customer service section.  MAC pays special attention, and artist will get the feedback, as do the managers.  I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Thanks!

Christine


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 1, 2009)

So what are the things that turn a good MA into a GREAT MA?


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 2, 2009)

There are 3 MAs that I loooove, and generally if one of them isn't working, I won't buy anything...the first is Diane at the counter in Nordstrom at the Menlo Park mall in NJ. I've known her for YEARS, and I loooooove this woman. She knows me well, knows what I like and don't like, what looks good on me, what doesn't, and she always goes that extra step to ask how I've been doing, how the baby's doing, etc. She's such a sweetie, and always takes time to say hi and give me a hug, even if she's super busy and doing someone's make-up. <3  
Then there's Caitlyn (I may have misspelled that...cuz I suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Brandon at the freestanding store in Columbia Mall, MD. They're always so sweet, and say hi to me and if they're busy, they tell me they'll be right with me (understandably it takes a while, sometimes, but hey...at least they acknowledge me). Caitlyn has been "my" MA for a few years now, and she's like Diane, knows what I like, what works, and if something doesn't work for me, she figures out how to fix it (she's the one who came up with the NW powder over NC foundation so I could actually wear SFF). If she's working, I won't let anyone else help me...and I think at this point everyone recognizes me as her client, so they all just say hello and let me know they're not ignoring me. LOL  <3
I don't see Brandon as often, but if Caitlyn's not there, I always go to him...he's a sweetie pie, and I love him to death. He's done my makeup a few times, and it's always been really beautiful, and he totally helped me out when I left my makeup bag in Jersey (I couldn't get home for at least another 2-3 weeks...and I can't live without my makeup for that long). I came in to the store freaking out, and he helped me chill, and we picked out the essentials, what I'd need to get by, and even told me when he thought something wasn't necessarily "essential" <3  
I tell you...if MAC was full of MAs as wonderful as these three, and the others that I see some of you mentioning, everyone would have an amazing experience, and no one would shop anywhere else ever again. LOL


----------



## angereye (Jul 2, 2009)

I had the best MA at the Nordstrom counter, but she moved out of the country...I miss her! She was the best! She always went above and beyond to provide the best customer service. I spend quite a bit of money everytime I go to the counter which is atleast once a month. I haven't found anyone like her. Everyone pretty much ignores me even though they've all seen me there for years and now much money I spend. My friends use to tell me of horrible service they got from MAC which I didn't believe until now. I'm praying my MA comes back or that I find someone like her.


----------

